# Feeling happier with my marriage



## cao428

Many of you have read my posts and know my husband and I have been through our own hell, but things have improved and we have moved to a new place in our marriage.

I have noticed he is treating me much better and is more attentive. He was wonderful during the the ice storm in the NE where we live, drove 8 hours to get here, (was working out of state) worked 12 to get the generator going for us (which needed repair) despite his own fatigue. He had to drive back in the middle of the night to resume work the next day. He was nothing short of amazing, and I so appreciate how hard he works for us. He is saying that he loves me again, which means a lot to me. Of course I am doing the same.

I wanted to post this to update my situation, and wish all of you a very happy holiday season. For those that are having marital distress, hang in there and I will pray for you to wish you peace with whatever comes your way or with whatever you decide. For those that are without power..hang in there and hope you get it back soon!


----------



## voivod

AWESOME!!! that man is DOING which means a lot! there is no way you can fail with that kind of effort being put forth. never forget where y'all came from. keep doing the work...and (in advance) happy 50th anniversary to you both!!!


----------



## Amplexor

Great, thanks for the update. Pass on some of that positive karma. :smthumbup:


----------



## cao428

Thank you both for your support, and Amp I know you gave me your time and good advice in the past. Voivod, you too, but one slight correction as we have only been married 21 years and together for 26...but I aim to see that 50th!


----------



## voivod

cao428 said:


> Thank you both for your support, and Amp I know you gave me your time and good advice in the past. Voivod, you too, but one slight correction as we have only been married 21 years and together for 26...but I aim to see that 50th!


yeah, i'm saying you will reach 50 years with the effort that is being made...i'm congradulating you in advance!


----------

